
Blue Origin Launch Webcast - mpitt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI-tGVFg7PU
======
manaskarekar
This seems to be the fourth launch for this same rocket.

Interesting stress test with the parachutes.

Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BlueOrigin/comments/4opt20/blue_ori...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BlueOrigin/comments/4opt20/blue_origin_new_shepard_ns2_official_launch_thread/)

Here's the landing video from on board the rocket during descent.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNPpdHYD8jo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNPpdHYD8jo)

